# FR Community Seeks DMs,Players...



## Scorpio (Oct 10, 2002)

Join The Living Web-over 300+ gamers in the Forgotten Realms World,3E D&D,using OpenRPG.Everyone from beginners to Experts invited!Check it out at http://www.arpeegee.com/index.html !


----------

